# Caramel passed away last night.



## irishlops (Aug 12, 2011)

I know I have not been posting on here for awhile but I still read the threads. Anyway, yesterday morning I went out to caramel and eyore. I cuddled them and checked their eyes, ears and bottom as normal. Gave them food and water and could not let them out into garden, raining heavy. So they were fine. As the day went on I noticed caramel was not coming out of the bed section of hut. I just assumed she way sleeping as normal. I dropped some docking leaves as a treat for them around 9pm. I went to see caramel. She was unresponsive and jerking and twitching. I lifted her out, no struggle. I looked all over her. She had a weak pulse. Nothing seemed externally wrong. When looking at her teeth she tried to bite, a few hours later she did not. I called the emergency vet and describe it. They were 3hours away. They said that it sounded as if they could not do anything. Just to keep her hydrated and comforted. They wanted to see her 1st thing in the morning. I took her inside and gave her some water from a baby kitten milk syrine. She took it but not all of it. She started spasms again and grinded her teeth. I just held her. I could not think of much else to do.she became confused and unresponsive. Caramel could not move her own body. At around 2am, after laying on my chest as I slept on the sofa she took a violent fit which lasted 5 or 10 minutes. She just lost control of her body. I grabed her to stop her falling and held her close. It all calmed down but she was shaking. Then she took another, final fit. She started to scream. Thats the worst sound I have heard. The screaming died down into what sounded like a child crying. Her breathing became more struggled. She was fighting for breath and finally let her self go. This was all so sudden. If only I went to see when I thought she was sleeping. I take comfort that I was with her in the last hours but it hurts me so much. I feel so sorry for eyore. His sister is dead and he is alone. Just us two left. Not the trio. I am thankful she has no pain now. Aged about 4 and a half she was not that young. I just dont know what to do now. I miss her so much. When I finally fell asleep last night I dreamt of her. When I woke it it hit me like a brick wall that she was gone for good. R i p caramel.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 12, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. :cry2

:angelandbunny:RIP Caramel.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am so unbelievably sorry for your loss.

This just reminds me so much of my baby Pippin. We were in a rush to leave to pick my sister up from Birmingham after not seeing her for a long time, so I looked at the buns just to check they were fine, who were both in their sleeping compartments.
When I got back, Pippin looked like he was sleeping still, but he was gone. No signs of anything. Totally healthy the night before. Ate all dinner and normal. So it was a terrible terrible shock. So I really do sympathise with you and send all my love and hugs. Pippin was just over 4 years old too.

I blamed myself for weeks and it was the worst few months of my life. But you have to remember the wonderful life you gave Caramel, and how happy she was with you. She was in your arms to the end and that should be a comfort to you.

One thing I regretted was not getting a necropsy, so I could stop wondering what if, and am I to blame etc. so I don't know whether you want to think of doing that, or if you just don't want to know.


RIP Caramel.

Jen


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 12, 2011)

so sad.... i'm sorry for your loss, its always so hard to lose a pet. It sounds like she was having a lot of pain for whatever reason and that must have been horrible for you to see her suffering like that and not be able to help her.:rip:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, for the feeling of helpless not being able to give her relief from her pain. What a terrible thing for you to have gone through. Let her go, don't blame yourself. Regrets and guilt accomplish nothing. Remember her with love.
Alma and Benjamin


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 12, 2011)

We're so sorry you lost Caramel. It's never easy saying goodbye to a loved one even when you have warning and know it's coming. Rest in Peace little girl, you are loved and greatly missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## irishlops (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I buried her under the rasberry bush last night, she loved soaking up the sun from there so it was only right that she can lay there again. It is too late as she is buried but I do not think I would have gotten a nerospy for her. I have eyore on my bed with me now. I personally think something messed with her heart, and a stroke caused the spasms. That was a quick death, even though felt like weeks when I was holding her. I am cleaning out the hutch incase it was something bacterial so eyore will not be ill. The poor baby is just sleeping on my bed. He was looking for caramel all of yesterday. I think that caramel is now not in pain. Her soul, the rabbit I knew, left her body, and is now in a better place. Be it rainbow bridge, heaven or just a made up place in my mind, it is a comfort. It is so odd seeing only eyore in the mornings. Normally both of them are out at dawn cleaning each other and playing. Caramel is gone and I just understand she will always be part of my memories of her. She gave me one hell of a bite last year. It was so bad it has left a scar on my finger tip, my finger print has been changed by it. I now can look at it and remember how bossy and feisty she was. Then how loving she could be to eyore. I know its not my fault, know one could have expect it, she was eating, drinking and just being normal. Just so sudden. My dog got attacked last week and nearly killed. He is currently in over night at the vets as the infection has gotten worse. If I lose him i dont know what I would do. Poor caramel. I miss the glint in her eye when she seen some parsley in my hand. She could find it a mile away.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 13, 2011)

I completely understand.

She had over four wonderful years with you, and I always say, this is just goodbye for now, not for good 


Jen


----------



## JimD (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Caramel.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## irishlops (Aug 14, 2011)

Decided to make a few scuptures to remember her by. She is free, its better where ever she is, she with her babies which deceased and her other brother. Eyore has stopped searching for her. He seems to know.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can relate to the feeling of going to take care of them and there is that empty place, have had it happen too.
You will see her again one day but she will always be in your heart while you are here.
Binky Free Caramel:rip::rainbow::cry4:


----------

